# [Test] Auzentech X-Fi Bravura 7.1



## camo1260 (14. März 2010)

_So, wieder was hinzugefügt. Muss jetzt jedoch leider wieder aufhören, die Arbeit zwingt mich morgen früh aus Bett. Ist mein Erster und es lässt sich bestimmt noch einiges Verbesserungswürdiges finden
Kritik ist also mehr als erwünscht.
Die farbliche Anpassung (Überschriften etc.) und bei den letzten 3 Punkten fehlt noch einiges, aber das hole ich nach
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch weitere Wünsche, was ich schreiben könnte?!

Werd mich beeilen, fertig zu werden_






Auzentech Bravura - Neue Konkurrenz für Asus und Creative?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Inhaltsverzeichnis

-> (1)Vorwort / Testaufbau
-> (2)Lieferumfang / Aufbau der Karte  
-> (3)Treiber
-> (4)Klangtest
-> (5)Fazit



(1)Vorwort / Testaufbau

Auzentech´s neueste Karte ist erst seit knapp 2 Monaten auf dem Markt und wird von seinen Entwicklern insbesondere für Musik und Filme beworben. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte aufgrund der Verwendung eines X-Fi-Chips von Creative und des damit einhergehenden EAX 4.0 auch das ein oder andere Spiel möglich sein, aber dazu später mehr.

Getestet wird mit folgenden Komponenten:

-Edifier S550
-M-AUDIO AV40 STUDIOPHILE
-Sherwood P-686RDS
-Skullcandy Hesh

Als Gegner treten an:

-Realtek ALC882M (Asus P5W DH Deluxe)
-DVD-Player 
-Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium


(2)Lieferumfang / Aufbau der Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpackt ist das Ganze in einem mittelgroßen Karton, geschmückt mit der für Auzen typisch gewordenen Zeichnung einer instrumenal gewappneten Frau, weiterhin einem kleinen Bild der Karte und den wichtigsten Eigenschaften.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Karton ist dann alles enthalten, was man für den Gebrauch der Karte benötigt:

-Natürlich die Karte selbst
-Eine wirklich kurze Kurzanleitung in 5 Sprachen (allerdings nicht Deutsch!)
-Treiber-CD (v1.00)
-Optisches Kabel (schätzungsweise 1,5m)
-Optisch/Digitaler Adapter
-3,5mm auf 6,3mm Kopfhöreradapter
-Sticker
-Die Mutter und Unterlegscheibe für den Kopfhöreranschluss

Die Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auzentech verwendet ein matt-schwarz lackiertes PCB, wodurch die Karte in Verbindung mit dem aufgeräumten Aufbau sehr edel wirkt. Auf den ersten Blick fallen direkt die 5 wechselbaren OPAMP´s und die grün lackierten Kondensatoren auf - beides ebenfalls typisch für Auzentech.

Interessant ist auch der Schriftzug in der rechten unteren Ecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher ist mir bei keiner Karte ein ähnliches Merkmal aufgefallen, man sieht, die Ingenieure bei Auzen stecken eine Menge detailverliebte Arbeit in ihre Karten. Das 4. Wort konnte ich mit der Hilfe von GR-Thunderstorm auch endlich entziffen: "Designed by Auzentech Audio Dev(elopment) Team"

Eingebaut in ihrem neuen Zuhause:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(3)Treiber

Im Moment läuft der Treiber leider noch nicht so rund, werde allerdings weiter dran arbeiten...


(4)Klangtest


->[Musik]



Natürlich ist Klang immer eine sehr subjektive Einschätzung und jeder besitzt hier einen eigenen Geschmack. So sollen Asus-Karten im Allgemeinen sehr neutral klingen, während Creatives´ Kreationen eher verspielter ans Werk gehen, wobei Auzentech in Tests gerne zwischen die beiden gesetzt wird. Inwieweit dies stimmt, werde ich anhand einer Creative Titanium versuchen zu überprüfen (eine Asus existiert in meinem Freundeskreis leider nicht).

Als Testsong dient mir Led Zeppelin´s geniales "Stairway to Heaven", wohl eines der besten Lieder der Rockgeschichte.


Auzentech Bravura / Onboard

Ist der Vergleich es überhaupt wert, in Worte gefasst zu werden? Der Unterschied könnte größer nicht sein, David gegen Goliath. Entgegen der biblischen Vorlage verliert David jedoch um Weiten: 
Sobald man von der Bravura in die Onboardausgänge umstöpselt und sich auf den undifferenzierten, viel zu dumpfen und basslastigen "Klang" des Mainboards freut, hört man erst einmal gar nichts. Die Signalausgabe ist so schwach, dass die 3-fache Lautstärke der Auzen angelegt werden muss, um etwas zu hören. 
Was dann jedoch aus den Lautsprechern kommt, macht so wenig Spaß, dass schnell wieder in die neue Karte umgestöpselt wird.

Als ich das erste Mal der Bravura zuhören durfte, kam ich aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr heraus, so gewaltig war der Unterschied.
Jedes Instrument lässt sich haargenau orten, jeder Ton erklingt in einem bisher ungekannten Glanz. Spätestens sobald nach knapp 4 Minuten das Schlagzeug einsetzt, zaubern die perfekten Bässe ein Grinsen nach dem anderen auf das vor Freude strahlende Gesicht.
Jimmy Page´s Gitarrensolo lässt dann letztlich jeden Zweifel an dem, für "nur eine Soundkarte", doch recht hohen Preis von 100€ verfliegen.





(5)Fazit


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. März 2010)

> Im Moment läuft der Treiber leider noch nicht so rund, werde allerdings weiter dran arbeiten...


 

mal wieder kein gutes Omen für die X-Fi-Karten 

Aber ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. Die wechselbaren OPAMPS machen die Karte wirkich sehr interessant für Audio-Fetischisten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. März 2010)

camo1260 schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir bei keiner Karte ein ähnliches Merkmal aufgefallen, man sieht, die Ingenieure bei Auzen stecken eine Menge detailverliebte Arbeit in ihre Karten. Das 4. Wort konnte ich leider jedoch noch nicht entziffern....



Ich würde sagen, mit etwas Fantasie erkennt man, dass die letzten beiden Buchstaben ein 'i' und ein 'o' sind.  "Designed by Auzentech Audio Dev(elopment) Team"

Optisch macht die Karte auf jeden Fall was her. 

Aber was genau sind OPAMPs?


----------



## hotfirefox (15. März 2010)

Operationsverstärker sind das


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Hmm, sieht schonmal gut aus. Ist die Karte sowas wie das "Gegenstück" zur Essence STX?


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. März 2010)

Sieht schon mal genial aus dieses Kärtchen... wie euer ist denn das Teil??


----------



## camo1260 (15. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> mal wieder kein gutes Omen für die X-Fi-Karten
> 
> Aber ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. Die wechselbaren OPAMPS machen die Karte wirkich sehr interessant für Audio-Fetischisten.



Liegt glaube ich an mir....der von Auzentech´s Website geladene Ordner (der Treiber auf der CD ist vermutlich älter als die Karte selbst....) war nicht so ganz übersichtlich aufgebaut und beinhaltet mehrere Setup´s. Hatte wohl die (das?)  Falsche ausgewählt, aber dazu schreib ich später mehr



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, mit etwas Fantasie erkennt man, dass die letzten beiden Buchstaben ein 'i' und ein 'o' sind.  "Designed by Auzentech Audio Dev(elopment) Team"
> 
> Optisch macht die Karte auf jeden Fall was her.
> 
> Aber was genau sind OPAMPs?



Meine Phantasie hatte da was spannenderes erwartet, aber "Audio" wird wohl stimmen...



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Operationsverstärker sind das



Genau, Wiki.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht schonmal gut aus. Ist die Karte sowas wie das "Gegenstück" zur Essence STX?



Die Essence STX beherrscht nur Stereo, oder? 
Die Bravura besitzt zwar auch einen speziellen Kopfhörerverstärker, aber auch normale 7.1 Ausgänge, also nicht ganz so spezialisiert wie die Essence. Halt für jeden was dabei



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Sieht schon mal genial aus dieses Kärtchen... wie euer ist denn das Teil??



~100€....haben sich allerdings gelohnt


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. März 2010)

Coole Aussicht aus deinem Fenster!  Hat was! 

Bin mal gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

Die Karte sieht echt sehr lecker aus!

100€ find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo teuer für eine Soundkarte. Da kann ich Leute, die eine 400€-GraKa kaufen echt weniger verstehen, als solche, die 200€ für eine Soundkarte ausgeben ^^
Aber das kommt halt immer auf die Präferenzen an. Nicht jedem ist Klang so wichtig...


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2010)

Bin mal gespannt was deine Tests noch so ergeben. Der Einstieg sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal gut aus.

Ich persönlich finde die Karte vom Featureset her etwas komisch . Trotz auf den ersten Blick vollwertigem X-FI Chip gibt es nur EAX 4.0(voller Support wäre 5.0) und gleichzeitig aber die Creative typische Begrenzung auf 96Khz Samplingrate bei mehr als 2 Audiokanälen(nicht soo tragisch aber nicht gerade stand der Technik). Bei dem Preispunkt hätten imho ein vollwertiger X-FI oder eben ein Oxygen HD oder ein Envy 24 und dafür ein etwas niedrigerer Einstiegspreis wesentlich besser gepasst.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht schonmal gut aus. Ist die Karte sowas wie das "Gegenstück" zur Essence STX?


Das wäre noch eher die Forte.
Auch wenn sie recht  "sportlich" aussieht ist die Bravura die X-FI-"Einstigerkarte" von Auzentech.

Für alle an der Karte interessierten gibt es auch hier einen schönen Test inkl. OAmp Beratung(auf englisch):
Auzen X-Fi Bravura 7.1 review


----------



## camo1260 (17. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die Karte sieht echt sehr lecker aus!
> 
> 100€ find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo teuer für eine Soundkarte. Da kann ich Leute, die eine 400€-GraKa kaufen echt weniger verstehen, als solche, die 200€ für eine Soundkarte ausgeben ^^
> Aber das kommt halt immer auf die Präferenzen an. Nicht jedem ist Klang so wichtig...



Vor einem Jahr hätte ich Leute, die sich für 100€ eine Soundkarte kaufen auch komisch angeguckt....mittlerweile habe ich allerdings vollstes Verständnis



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was deine Tests noch so ergeben. Der Einstieg sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal gut aus.


 Danke. Habe im Moment leider nicht so viel Zeit, werde aber weiter rumexperimentieren



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Karte vom Featureset her etwas komisch . Trotz auf den ersten Blick vollwertigem X-FI Chip gibt es nur EAX 4.0(voller Support wäre 5.0) und gleichzeitig aber die Creative typische Begrenzung auf 96Khz Samplingrate bei mehr als 2 Audiokanälen(nicht soo tragisch aber nicht gerade stand der Technik). Bei dem Preispunkt hätten imho ein vollwertiger X-FI oder eben ein Oxygen HD oder ein Envy 24 und dafür ein etwas niedrigerer Einstiegspreis wesentlich besser gepasst.
> 
> Das wäre noch eher die Forte.
> Auch wenn sie recht  "sportlich" aussieht ist die Bravura die X-FI-"Einstigerkarte" von Auzentech.



Die Bravura stellt im Grunde eine getunte Creative Xtreme Audio dar. Diese verfügt ebenfalls über den abgespeckten X-Fi-Chip, allerdings sind die restlichen Bauteile von deutlich schlechterer Qualität. Und so wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe, sind eben diese restlichen Bauteile deutlich wichtiger für die reine Klangqualität als der eigentliche Chip. 
Um es genau zu nehmen, ist das X-Fi im Namen der Bravura auch nur Bauernfängerei....

Werde versuchen, mithilfe von dem Test auf Guru3D die Bauteile knapp im Test oben zu beschreiben


----------

